# .. David Duke Praises Trump For Remarks Defending Pro-Confederate Protesters ..



## charley (Aug 15, 2017)

Former top Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke praised President Donald Trump on Tuesday for his latest remarks regarding the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia over the weekend, which was organized ostensibly as a protest of the removal of a statue of Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee.

Trump said that not everyone at the rally on the side of white supremacists was a neo-Nazi or a white nationalist.

President Donald Trump defended some of the neo-Nazis and white supremacists who were part of the deadly Charlottesville, Virginia, protests last weekend, saying there were very fine people on both sides of the racially charged unrest.

A defiant Trump said "There is blame on both sides and I don't have any doubt about it," said the president, who has been accused of spreading rhetoric and ideas floated by the alt-right political movement that has ties to white supremacist groups.

He said the white supremacist groups were bad. Some of the white nationalist groups were there to legally and innocently protest, the president said, arguing the counter-protesters lacked a permit. Many white supremacists were wearing the 'Make America Great Again' baseball caps .

Trump's critics say his initial reluctance to denounce the pro-white groups is a reflection of his political analysis that he needs many among their ranks to win re-election in 2020. This is why Trump will do what he can to put the blame on anybody else but the neo-Nazis and white supremacists and the KKK .


----------



## dagambd (Aug 15, 2017)

This is fake news. Trump doesn't even know David Duke. I just choked on my sarcasm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2017)

Fake news.


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## dagambd (Aug 17, 2017)

charley said:


>



That's a team right there. I bet that picture sits on his desk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2017)

Fake news.


----------



## Luxx (Aug 17, 2017)

A traitor has infiltrated the White House


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Zaphod (Aug 17, 2017)

So if Bronies started praising Trump that would make Trump a Brony?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2017)

Chuck is a great example of how sick half of our country is. He has nothing better to do with his time than spend hours posting hate articles, pics and vids of Trump. 

Hey Chuck, do you have a house and a job or are living in your moma's basement still?


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck is a great example of how sick half of our country is. He has nothing better to do with his time than spend hours posting hate articles, pics and vids of Trump.
> 
> Hey Chuck, do you have a house and a job or are living in your moma's basement still?



...my mom passed 20 years ago ...  it's not half the country , it's 2/3's ,,a trump devote calling the 2/3 of the people sick, that's rich.. trump is swallowing his own *shit* these days, he seems to enjoy it ...   trumpy is not a 'man of the people', he's a *sad *asshole ..  you are squirming Rob, have you noticed your desperation lately ?? 
... I do enjoy trumpy's people turning on him, they are finally waking up..  trumps stupid behavior is bringing his losing presidency to a halt..  as much as you want to blame everyone but trump for what is happening , you can't , that's what trump does, *blames everybody but himself, trump has never accepted responsibility for anything , it's always somebody else's guilt... 

..*it was you Rob, that never gave Obama a chance, you always called him a *nigger, a muslim.. said 'he wasn't born here'...  now you found a new respect for trump & his presidency, after being an asshole showing us what a racist you are, & you've admitted it more than once in your own posts...  why should we show trumpy respect after seeing what you did ???   I don't think so ...*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2017)

Lol  you really take this stuff seriously don't you?


Shop --> www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## Swiper (Aug 19, 2017)

charley said:


> Former top Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke praised President Donald Trump on Tuesday for his latest remarks regarding the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia over the weekend, which was organized ostensibly as a protest of the removal of a statue of Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee.
> 
> Trump said that not everyone at the rally on the side of white supremacists was a neo-Nazi or a white nationalist.
> 
> ...






do you really think Trump agrees with the KKK and Nazis? You truly think he racist?


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2017)

Swiper said:


> do you really think Trump agrees with the KKK and Nazis? You truly think he racist?



.... no, but trump prefers them over Immigrants or blacks , so he will support them first, & they are a part of trumps base, & YES !!   trump is a racist !!!


----------



## dagambd (Aug 19, 2017)

Swiper said:


> do you really think Trump agrees with the KKK and Nazis? You truly think he racist?



Definitely a racist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Definitely a racist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




......     ..


----------



## Swiper (Aug 20, 2017)

charley said:


> .... no, but trump prefers them over Immigrants or blacks , so he will support them first, & they are a part of trumps base, & YES !!   trump is a racist !!!





so if he supports the KKK and the Nazis do you think he hates his daughter, his grandchildren and his son-in-law?  they are all Jewish.


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2017)

Swiper said:


> so if he supports the KKK and the Nazis do you think he hates his daughter, his grandchildren and his son-in-law?  they are all Jewish.



..trump's support of 'the right', is simply to go against 'the left'... there is not much clarity with trump, he can't explain things , he doesn't read and only watches Fox news.. 

... trump cares about his 'blood' family, he has the top level Goldman Sacks lawyers[ swamp ] and investors in the white house[even after trump promised to 'drain the swamp' during his run for potus], & they are Jewish , but with trumpy you are either friend or foe , trump will support any group that opposes his so-called enemies , which creates chaos in American morality , and we will see more of that while he is still potus..

...so no, trump doesn't hate his jewish family, but has demonstrated little to no loyalty to his supporters and friends, as we seen with turnover and instability in the trump white house..  trump is a supporter of 'trump wealth' and the 'trump ego' ....


----------



## dagambd (Aug 20, 2017)

North Korea states they are going to mercilessly attack us if the United States conducts war games this week. Who is ready for World War III? If Trump makes good on his promise.....wait a minute. Never mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2017)

dagambd said:


> North Korea states they are going to mercilessly attack us if the United States conducts war games this week. Who is ready for World War III? If Trump makes good on his promise.....wait a minute. Never mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... that ain't even funny ,,   ..if you can't believe a word out of trumps mouth... can you imagine a 'world war' with misinformation given to us from the potus ,the 'news' would be about what a great job he is doing, trump thinks we should only know what he wants us to know ,,   is this what trump meant by 'we'll win so much, we'll be tired of winning'??? .. and because of trumps 'war on the free press' we can't trust anything we read or hear...


----------

